# processing fingers question



## joeyjenny310 (Jun 24, 2007)

i have been looking through the site for a while, kind of getting the just of things. i have just started collecting for processing so i think it will be a while before i begin, so im studying. I have seen lazersteves videos which are very helpful , i will be working on setting up a electrolytic cell for deplating pins and such. my question is about fingers , now i have seen a video on an experiment anode which connect plugs and pins onto the anode. can this process be done with harvested finger? if you take two pieces of stainless steel and place the harvested fingers between (sandwiched)them at the top where the fingers conect to the board would that work and would the process be faster? 
thank you
joeyjenny310


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 24, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

This question is a popular one, I even asked myself the same question a long time ago. I tried several experiments using some of the same suggestions you have proposed. The idea works but not real great. The main drawback is that you can never get the 'metal clip' to fully contact all the finger foils at the same time, so you spend a lot of time going back to strip the scragglers. The cell good for lots of things, but it's really not well suited to fingers. 

This is not to say that I don't occasionally tinker with new anode types for fingers, but nothing has really stepped up to the plate so to speak. Keep trying and maybe you can let us all know what you come up with. I'm a firm believer in the phrase "nothing is impossible".

Here's the best idea I've seen on the forum to date for stripping fingers with the cell:

Bulldog Clips

Toadie deserves the credit for this idea.


Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Steve,

Thanks for all of your hard work and expert video instructions. As a newbie in this group, I have been reading/viewing as much as I can without going daft.

I have about 200/lbs of pcb's, all with fingers that I have yet to harvest, but I tried to look at the video on electrolytic cell recovery and get an error message.

The other tested medthod I believe; was Acid/Peroxide solution, 2 parts Muriatic to one part peroxide, and soak for 24 hours.

Is this correct? My instincts are leaning towards this and the crockpot method for the fingers and other plated items with some surface area.

If so, I am going to buy a small band saw this weekend and start trimming off the fingers, and get your video next week.

Meanwhile I read you, Harold and the rest of the professors nightly to get a better prosepective on the next stage after harvesting.

I am just itching to drop something into a solution for the 1st time!!

My thanks to you all again,


Jim


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 17, 2007)

Jim,

The AP process works very well for fingers. The process generally takes longer than 24 hours. Typically with solution that is recycled it takes about 3 days to fully strip all the finger foils. I try to always keep a batch of something in the AP mix to keep the gold flowing. 

Trimming the pcb fingers is very easy with a set of tin snips/ sheet metal cutters. The band saw is nice, but noisy and dirty. The saw will give you excellent fingers trimmed as close as you possibly can get. The snips do a very good job also. If you want to jump in fast use the snips, unfortunately your hand will get very tired and blistered so wear good gloves. 

I'll check the cell video to be sure it works. Could you send me a screen shot of the error message you are getting. If you continue to have problems with it shoot me a PM and we will resolve your issue.

It's nice that you are so eager to get started, but don't jump in and skip any important steps or you may end up doing a lot of double work to get your gold out.

Enjoy yourself and stay safe,

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 17, 2007)

Steve,

Thanks for quick reply.

I have my father's tin snips from his days at the shipyard in Quincy, MA. They will be baptized tomorrow night for sure. We also have an inexpensive wet tile saw, from a small hallway job a fews years back. I almost tossed it, but didn't, so that will be fired up too.

I completely understand the need for knowledge first, then progressive test batches, and trying to document each test. This is the best way to learn, hands on, and always attentive to the knowledge base provided here. 

I will let you know at end of week how the cutting goes. 
Have a great week..will be sending USPS M/O next week for the video.

Regards,

Jim


----------

